

Are you patronizing a startup or a big IT company? - Edmond

It appears big IT companies have picked up a new trick from food and drink conglomerates. There are plenty of seeming quirky upstart food and drink brands out
there that are in fact owned by large companies.<p>It appears there is a new trend with big IT companies launching what are essentially brands and masquerading them as startups. 
Some of of these companies were indeed startups at some point.<p>Pivotal is one that comes to mind, they belong to EMC (if there ever was a non-startup)...LightCMS (Netsuit), Asana (Microsoft), Podio (Citrix).<p>Please post others that you know of.
======
pc86
I thought Asana was started by one of the original Facebook guys? Was it
bought by MS or did it begin as an internal MS product?

~~~
Edmond
Bought by Microsoft, but you wouldn't know they are affiliated with Microsoft
by just looking at their site:)

~~~
trimbo
I think you're thinking of Yammer, not Asana.

~~~
Edmond
You are right...for some reason I had thought it was Asana...maybe it is the
rhyming of their names:)

